# iOS Chrome Browser sudden problems



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

Using Chrome browser on iPad 4, suddenly today I get the following error when trying to preview a post, and at other times:


> This page cannot be loaded via the Chrome Data Compression Proxy. Try reloading the page.


... and reloading does nothing. I've shut down Chrome and cleared all data,cookies, cache etc. Nothing helps. AFAIK, there have been no recent updates to the Chrome browser app.

I don't have such problems browsing other forums with Chrome and I don't have this problem browsing TCF with Safari. However I much prefer to use Chrome for several reasons.

I have to assume this is a problem with the TCF.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

Test reply with Crome on iPad...


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

No issues loading site, composing post, previewing post, or moving around forum.


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

Mike Lang said:


> No issues loading site, composing post, previewing post, or moving around forum.


Believe I've found (and fixed) the problem --- although I don't understand why it just started today:

The proxy server mentioned in the message is a relatively new "feature" added to the Chrome browser apps for iOS and Android. It's supposed to reduce the data your device uses by running it all through their server to compress it. It can be turned off at Settings .... Bandwidth ... Reduce Data Usage in the browser. I just did this and am now able to post this using Chrome.

I also don't understand why this setting defaulted to 'ON' in my Chrome. I sure don't remember setting it that way. (Since my iPad is WiFi only, I hardly have any need for this feature -- and I swear it seems like my pages load faster without it!)

Thanks for your quick attention.


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

Hmm... thinking about it a little more, I wonder if there still isn't a TCF Forum-specific issue here. Why was TCF the only forum I visit that suddenly induced problems with this proxy feature today?

Try turning on that feature in your iPad Chrome browser and see what happens.

Could there be an issue connected with TCF's support of TapATalk?


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

Yep, turning that on breaks it and slows Chrome to a crawl. Hardly useful...


----------

